# Sandy perches?



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

I saw some sandy purches in the pet store, they even had a swing. The toys looked fun and colorful but I was wondering if something sandy would be hard on their little feeties? Are they safe? Or should I just stick to normal swings and perches?


----------



## LilBlackSheep (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a sandy perch in Bandit's cage and never had any issues with sore feet. It seems to be his favorite as that's the one he always sleeps on. He also uses it to clean his beak.

I think (I could be wrong here.) that the cement perches are the ones you want to stay away from.

Tina


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sandy perches can actually lead to something called bumble foot. I founds this info on-line:
*Bumblefoot is usually associated with unsuitable perches, for example ones made of hard plastic or covered in sandpaper. This can lead to soreness on the weight- bearing surface of the foot. 
There is usually a bacterial component to the disease process, however the initiating cause is often linked to bruising, injury, or other trauma to the bottom of the foot. This can be caused by improper perches or poor perching surfaces. Other contributing factors can be a poor diet, (ie.hypovitaminosis A), or obesity or inactivity. If Bumblefoot is suspected in a bird, an avian veterinarian can help assess the extent of the problem and the severity of the lesion.

The lesions often start as a thickening or callus formation on the bottom of the foot. This can progress to redness, swelling and other signs of inflammation. If cracks or other openings in the skin occur, this can lead to an infection in the area with abscess formation.
*​


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i would not and do not use sand perches at all now the cement ones i do use all the time in fact they prefere them to the wooden ones


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> Sandy perches can actually lead to something called bumble foot. I founds this info on-line:
> *Bumblefoot is usually associated with unsuitable perches, for example ones made of hard plastic or covered in sandpaper. This can lead to soreness on the weight- bearing surface of the foot.
> There is usually a bacterial component to the disease process, however the initiating cause is often linked to bruising, injury, or other trauma to the bottom of the foot. This can be caused by improper perches or poor perching surfaces. Other contributing factors can be a poor diet, (ie.hypovitaminosis A), or obesity or inactivity. If Bumblefoot is suspected in a bird, an avian veterinarian can help assess the extent of the problem and the severity of the lesion.
> 
> ...


I thought they were okay until I read about sand perches similar to this, and people said NOT to use them. And now I won't use them, cement perches (like Allen's said), rope perches and wooden ones are good enough, even sticks.


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

My females have some branches that I baked from my willow tree in the back-yard. I decided to go with natural wood, because, each branch is a different width, so they have to excercise their footies. Not to mention that they love to chew the bark off the branches, and when they get all worn out, I just go in the backyard and get some more. lol


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

My vet totally disapproves of the standard wood dowel that comes with many cages because it is of uniform width and does not provide any exercise to their feet to strengthen the muscles. I have a variety of perches, including the rope, another that I can't think of what it is called at the moment, and mostly branches of varying thickness that give Lola more of a workout to manuever on. But I hadn't heard of the sandy perches being bad. I had just assumed it was to benefit their beak. I don't have any for any of my birds but I'll make sure to stay away from them as well in the future.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It always amazes me what they are willing to sell. Like grit for a bird that hulls it's seed. It's unnecessary and can be harmful. I see it as a problem because lots of people assume that because they sell it that the birds need it or that it's OK for their bird. The sad fact is there are many products out there that are downright dangerous.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

hmmm Spike has a sandy perch and it seems to help as his nails grow really slow. It is low so he does not favour it. I also have a good look at his feet bottoms included everyday. I got it since it said vet recomended. I heard on a list that Iam on that someones birds died because they used a oven liner that said it was pet safe. It seemed to be silicone aswell, very sad.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I feel that any kind of rough perch, whether it's a sandy perch or a cement perch, is completely fine to include in the cage to provide perch variety. Just ensure that this style of perch doesn't make up the majority of the perches in the cage, and that it's not in a position where it will be the primary perch that's sat on or slept on. All my birds have 1-2 cement perches in their cages which help keep their nails short.


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

Lola's_mommy said:


> My vet totally disapproves of the standard wood dowel that comes with many cages because it is of uniform width and does not provide any exercise to their feet to strengthen the muscles.


thats exactly what my vet told me too


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> It always amazes me what they are willing to sell. Like grit for a bird that hulls it's seed. It's unnecessary and can be harmful. I see it as a problem because lots of people assume that because they sell it that the birds need it or that it's OK for their bird. The sad fact is there are many products out there that are downright dangerous.


I agree. And doesn't it stay in the stomach, or crop rather? That just makes me shiver.
-----------------
I used to use sand perches because it was so hard to clip his nails myself. He has one large winding perch that he always sits on and the sand is on the edges not the top where his feet are. It doesn't work too much to get down the nails like the sand perch, but I just left it because he likes it. And he sits on another perch at night because half the cage is covered. It was an interesting discovery.


----------



## LilBlackSheep (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Allen and Bea for the info on cement perches.

When I wrote that in my post, I was trying to remember quite a few years back when I chose to use a sandy perch. For some reason I kept thinking that the cement perches weren't good. I stand corrected. 

I agree that too many sandy/cement perches can cause issues, but I'm of the mindset that one won't hurt.

Tina


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sandy perch is the brand name NOT the sand paper covering that causes bumble feet 

Sandy Perch (brand name) are orthopedic, conditioning/trimming perches I use them in all my cages including the swings and have for over a year and never a single problem 

When I got my Albino budgie Casper her nails were So long she couldn't walk on my carpet Thats when I got my first Sandy Perch(Again brand name not those nasty sand paper covers) within a week her nails were trimmed and she could walk on my carpet 

I've never had to trim a single birds nails expect for Jade(english budgie) but her nails were over grown when i got her and curled under. But I trimmed them and since the perches and swings do all the trimming 


A lot of people hear Sandy Perch and automatically think sand paper cover for perches and in fact it is 2 different things

the brand name Sandy Perch is the best thing I've ever bought. and Won't use any other kind


This is the Sandy Perches (brand name)











This is what a lot of people confuse them with (These are the HUGE NO NO's do not use these! no matter if it just one!)











i use dowel rods but i buy mine at the hardware store, and i buy different sizes and shapes and I will take a piece of sand paper and sand over it a few times or on one end to make it different textured plus they love to chew on them so that makes them all different textured 

I also use Comfy Perches(rope perches), i use a rope perch that is actually a dog toy(never used with a dog of course) and in the Spring/ Summer when I can get them I use natural safe branches off of trees in my yard.


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

Lola's nails are getting too long and Sandy Perches sounds like what I need to get her. Can you get it at any pet store or is it sold somewhere in particular? Thanks


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Lola's_mommy said:


> Lola's nails are getting too long and Sandy Perches sounds like what I need to get her. Can you get it at any pet store or is it sold somewhere in particular? Thanks



I've gotten mine at Pet smart and at local pet stores


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> I've gotten mine at Pet smart and at local pet stores


Thank you so much. I'll be on the lookout for it!


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks! The sandy perch brand was actually the one that I was talking about. Arent those things just as rough as the sanded perch covers? Whats the difference?


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

yes ive heard many bad things about sandy perches. not only they damage the feet but backteria can be trapped in the sandgrains and be harmful to your birds


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

So the safest alternative is to just trim their nails? Or is there something else to help the nails without hurting their feet?


----------



## elfhome (Jan 1, 2008)

I use a very fine nail file to trim the nails. Those sandy perch-type perches really trap bacteria and grime, so I have to use bleach and rinse very, very well. I consider one of them worth it because without it poor Bella would no longer have her favorite place to wipe her beak on or to grind food into. LOL (What we do for love...)


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

Lola's_mommy said:


> My vet totally disapproves of the standard wood dowel that comes with many cages because it is of uniform width and does not provide any exercise to their feet to strengthen the muscles. I have a variety of perches, including the rope, another that I can't think of what it is called at the moment, and mostly branches of varying thickness that give Lola more of a workout to manuever on. But I hadn't heard of the sandy perches being bad. I had just assumed it was to benefit their beak. I don't have any for any of my birds but I'll make sure to stay away from them as well in the future.


 cockatiels.org says that the reason for different perches is that a bird who always sits on the same perch in the same diameter will get sore/stiffening feet from the constant pressure especially if the perch is too thin.

thought i'd share


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

superluvrgurl said:


> cockatiels.org says that the reason for different perches is that a bird who always sits on the same perch in the same diameter will get sore/stiffening feet from the constant pressure especially if the perch is too thin.
> 
> thought i'd share


Thanks! I have all kinds of different willow tree branches and perches of various sizes and textures so Lola will have healthy feet. I'm also in the process of taking out the dowels in my keets cages and replacing them soley with branches and beneficial perches. We don't want our feathered friends to be grumpy with sore feet now, do we


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

Lola's_mommy said:


> Thanks! I have all kinds of different willow tree branches and perches of various sizes and textures so Lola will have healthy feet. I'm also in the process of taking out the dowels in my keets cages and replacing them soley with branches and beneficial perches. We don't want our feathered friends to be grumpy with sore feet now, do we


 
lol that cracks me up!


----------



## moondust (Jan 16, 2009)

*here's what i think...*

i've never tryed the sand perches yet but i think moondust wouldnt like them. i know i wouldnt because just by feeling them, i think that it would feel like standing on sand paper and me myself would hate that. moondust prefers the wooden perches as they are soft and smooth. he doesnt like the cement as much because it's hard and since i live in the middle of nowhere... it usually is cold as ice. so it just depends on what u think about them and mabey try them out and see which ur bird prefers most. that would probably be better... hope this helps!


----------

